# Farm Pro 2420 Steering Problem



## jmac193 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no steering on my Farm Pro 2420. The steering wheel turns freely both left and right without any resistance. And I can lift up the steering wheel upwards about a foot. Makes me think a pin or something may have broken inside the steering assembly. Does anyone know where I may obtain a service or maintenance manual displaying a picture of the steering assembly or a picture of the steering assembly?


----------

